# Years in Drywall



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I would like to know from everyone what do you all have in years in the Drywall trades . Myself going on only 35 ... and how long before retirement if your body can hold out ?


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

My Father took me on my first job when I was 15 ...Closets and spotting nails .... I am 46 now. I really do not know how long my body has left in the trade. As long as the Doc keeps filling my script and I can keep looking up I guess


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

*Too Long*

Stilts, I have been hanging drywall since August, 1971 and the only time I really feel REALLY old is when I do scaffold work allday. I am trying to break a record set by one of my taping contractors who taped for 42 years. I know I will never retire because the last 5 years have been horrendous, and I wouldn't know what to do if I didn't work. Hopefully, there isn't any one who is as stupid as me and will say they have been doing this longer. Oh well, I should have listened to my elders and gotten a better education and I might have been a drywall hanger with a college degree.:jester::jester::jester:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

20+ years in drywall, framing, material sales. Guess am now a "truckass". Probably 12 years with bags on full-time and still strap 'em on often enough that they are still in my truck every day. Without Celebrex, I could not still climb benches. Even still probably could not hang over two days in row and still walk without a limp(right knee, left hip).

This truckass still gets to tote the 100# LP, shortage and extra board, stock mud, etc. along with being rig mechanic, estimator, collector, bookkeeper, and project manager.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Stormy_Ny said:


> My Father took me on my first job when I was 15 ...Closets and spotting nails .... I am 46 now. I really do not know how long my body has left in the trade. As long as the Doc keeps filling my script and I can keep looking up I guess


Ditto...word for word...46 today.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday eastex !


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well I guess Iam just a young whippersnapper then lol. Iam 18 years in the trade and am 35 years old The last 5 years finishing only. My goal is only another 10 years full time , but we shall see how that goes.


----------



## rocker7969 (Jan 29, 2008)

Since my grandfather was a plastering contractor, as soon as I was about 13 or so, I'd go w/ my dad on the week-ends to hang houses, then at about 16, my grandpa taught me how to plaster, (starting as a laborer of course). Joined the carpenters union at about 20. Was a union carpenter, starting to run some jobs for a big company, till work just stopped, now I'm back hanging residential drywall for a painter. I'm only 32 now, but been doing this longer than alot of others. I have a rod in my leg, a pain in my shoulder, but still going so far. I should have went to college and found an easier job. lol


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Graduated Uni with BaSC Mechanical Engineering, worked 5 years for now bankrupt Nortel - got tired of the cube - took a holiday and met a pretty lady down under in 2001 - picked up the stucco/drywall trade to make ends meet. Moved back to Canada in 2005 and started biz. Am now 36. Gotta say I'm in better shape now than I ever was sitting at a desk. Seeing the elders going strong makes me feel better about maybe putting another 15 years in.

D'S


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

How's anybody going to retire, when the talk around here lately has been about spending all the savings trying to keep their head out of water and going broke working for peanuts? Does anyone think that they'll be able to work till they die? Heck with that.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Went to work with my dad back in 71 when we kids were visiting him Denver. Moved to Texas with my brother in 76 after graduation and spent three years rockin as his helper went in the Navy couldn't see my future in Drywall. Came to Germany was doing side jobs here hanging to have spending money did not really want to get back into construction but guess its in the blood Dad hung rock for 48 years Brother estimates other brother is super for large construction company and now I contract it out. I get the jobs and have 3 guys who do the work. Did learn a profession in the navy have also Hydraulics business here. Plus Import Distributor Business in Lexington NC. Tapeless Mud.
Got part ownership in Switzerland Maintenance software business. Kinda got my hands in a little of everything.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Started in 97, just going into highschool, used to work weekends, afterschool, and summers. Sr year, started on my own, was skippings school to coat townhouses across from the highschool. so almost 15 years... still going strong, no aches or pains other than the homeowners. I still love the work, and love the rush of being so busy I can't do anything else!

I'm also currently enrolled in a university to get my BA.


----------



## Crazytaper (Feb 23, 2008)

I am now almost 36. I got in the trade to pay for books in college and never went back. I now own my own business and stress out every day about work. I wish I would have stayed in school and gotten a desk job! Winter is coming and work becomes scarce and employees run for the hills! My body can probably handle another 10 years before it gives out on me. Hell-why not?


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

29 years. Silver, you give me hope for the future. Darren, I refuse to pick up and carry 100 lb. cans of propane. I now try to keep a two wheel cart in the truck. Move pails, bags, boxes.

I can still run a couple of miles and touch my toes. I just can't see my johnson anymore. ( no offense to my swedish brothers)


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

33 years in drywall 20 years in business and about 10 years to retire,unless that lotto ticket hits! Like the tycoon i am into wheels now .


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Started scrapping houses and spotting nails when I was 13. Served a two year apprenticeship from 18 to 20. Run rock in 14 states. Been in business for myself 11 years. 41 now. GETs harder evry year( the work that is ) Hopefully another 15 years and I can retire to the hunting cabin and do my thing. Just have to keep your mind young for the week.


----------



## canodrywallc (Nov 17, 2009)

hello nuvi here posting butt had read most of the comments .
started in 1986 scraping drywall with uncle 15 years old than 5 years hanging drywall residential 15 years union carpenter commercila (framing,welding,drywalling,taping,hanging cabinets ,doors,acustic celings,demolition concrete,sub formen, formen got laid off) 2 years on my own drywall company almost 39 butt still strong . thinking of retire at 50 will see.


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

Started plastering in 87 on weekends with my brother in-law when I was 16 doing a lot of residential mostly remodels joined the union in 90 worked in the union until about 2006, started my on my own two years ago bad timing ,but fortunatley We've actually grown over the last year form having 3 full time guy to having 20 that includes hangers , finishers and plasters we'll see what happens in the future


----------



## MEXICAN ROCK 4 U (Nov 25, 2009)

20,000 hours in the carpenters union 10 years (welding,dry walling,metal framing ,acoustical,insulating etc.) ,5 years residential(hanging drywall,taping,texture) 1year scraping , alot of side jobsss. 
total 23 years since 1987 ,started when i was 16


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

ex meatworker turned mud worker, doing it for about 15 years now, 46 in a couple of weeks although i feel much much older ........ :sleeping:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Started in 73, still going at it, I'll be 56 at the end of the month,,, still working up on the scoffalds, and still making the young bucks wonder "how come that fat ole man can smoke my arse". I never thought an old man could do it, but guess what,,, you can. It really ain't that tough,, we just like to talk like it is.


----------



## hwndrywlr (May 28, 2009)

rocker7969 said:


> Since my grandfather was a plastering contractor, as soon as I was about 13 or so, I'd go w/ my dad on the week-ends to hang houses, then at about 16, my grandpa taught me how to plaster, (starting as a laborer of course). Joined the carpenters union at about 20. Was a union carpenter, starting to run some jobs for a big company, till work just stopped, now I'm back hanging residential drywall for a painter. I'm only 32 now, but been doing this longer than alot of others. I have a rod in my leg, a pain in my shoulder, but still going so far. I should have went to college and found an easier job. lol





I've been going for 19 years now but with a fused back,torn rotator cuff and herniated disc in my neck I only need 20 more years to pay off my house.That takes me to 58 but i'll probably feel 85.Mostly finishing now but I still do hang houses,frame and install grid


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Damn, I,m Gray*

Started in 75 as union apprentice with a wild and wooly machine crew. Went on my own in 78 and what a ride its been.Traveled alot and partied even more. Can still work ten hour days, but have to wear a sleeve on my knee for support. With this economy i,ll be working till i drop, but that,s fine with me. GIDDYUP :thumbup:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Darren a true truckass does little more than call hangers/finishers,tell them where the job is and cut the check. Some attempt counting sheets but never get it right. If you're still lugging things and thinking ahead you're called "Boss". Truckasses are basically drywall pimps,they do nothing except turn a profit.The workers under a truckass are considered "subs" but really run the job despite counterproductive conditions.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

If turning a profit is prerequisite to be a truckass, I must still be boss. Haven't been too much profit lately. Thanks


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

I started out working for a friend of my Dad's doing cement at 12, we started at 6:00am work til 9:00pm $20.00 a day plus lunch:thumbup: I learned to finish by 13, But that's how my summers went working in the trades. My old man sold insurance so he knew a lot of trades people, so I made the rounds working for different trades each summer. got into the painting trade in 1983 worked for a guy who had 48 years in the trade. worked as a apprentice for two years, I started my own Business in 1985 been doing plaster repairs and painting now for 24 years, will 25 years in February 2010.
I use to do 90% painting and 10% repairs, Now I do 90% repairs and 10% painting anymore, there are to many Blow and Go guys out there that call themselves painters. If Ray the guy I worked for was alive today he would shake his head at the painters of today. we used all oil base primers and paints, shellac and varnish. not all this water base products. I figure with the economy in the state it's in and no Social Security in my future I'll have to work another 25 years so I'll be 78:blink: I better pace myself:yes:
I don't have any real problems other then I ripped my bicep muscle of my right arm a year ago, and my neck when I move my head you can hear my neck cracking, other then that I'm doing good. I would just say Don't burn yourselfs out, just pace yourself.:thumbsup:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I realized I never answered the question. I started as a helper in 86 and bounced back and forth from hanging to road construction ,weekends/winter layoff etc, from 87 to 90,went back fulltime hanger til Sept 91 when I was shoved headfirst into self employment first subbing from a commercial outfit then pounding the pavement taking my old boss/partners work(he quit due to hangers elbow) and HIS old boss/partners work due to his daily 1PM bar attendance. I have 'laid down' my belt a few times when work,or my patience, got scarce and took a 'break' as concrete labor,loot man,roller op,framer etc but always came back. I'm now on another 'break' this time stocking shelves overnight at a place I've hated and refused to spend my money at for years. The same lazy,stupid,self centered HOmos that caused me extra work on the jobsite now do it thru hogging up the shelves RRRRRRRRRRRRGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I'd round it out to 20 years because of the 'breaks'.


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

*takin the long way round*

Interesting to read everyones experiences...Mine goes like this..grandfather owned a fibrous plaster factory from 46-70...I was born in 63 and used to go with mum everyday to pick up dad from factory after school. It was such a buzz being allowed to ride on the back of the old dodge as it reversed into the factory as a 4-5 y/o...then get to play in the hemp fibre that had been teased to make the sheets, I remember it was like diving into clouds..Then listening intently as the men ( dad and pop) would talk about what they had done that day...Guess my fate was sealed.
By the time I was 10, I was working Saturdays with the old man and starting to learn the trade.Left school at 15, much to my teacher's and parent's disdain, and started full time with dad. We did everything fom fibrous plaster patterned ceilings right through to full suspended double layer fire rated cielings.We done all the framing, hanging and finishing of the jobs.
I got a very thorough grounding in all aspects of the trade, to the point where I used to do heritage work for the Australian Government, restoring the historic houses for the national trust, pretty cool really.
Started my first company at 20 and soon had guys that had worked for my old man working with me, although mostly they didnt last that long.
Now, still hanging and finishing and still loving it. Bought a set of auto tools a year ago and havent looked back...My old man just shakes his head when I tell him of the volums done in a week as compared to hand finishing...
Yes, its been quite a ride through bust and boom, but I'm still loving each day.
I can say that I truely feel for you guys in the states, as it must be so tough. Just remember, what didnt get built this year will be built next year and this recession will not last for ever...
all the best, craig :confused1::sweatdrop:


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

I enjoyed reading everyones experience on here. I started when i was 14 for my uncle who was a builder. At 17 i went to work doing metal framing, drywall and acc ceilings. At 20 i was the metal framing foreman. I quit because it was on hi risers and it was the same thing floor after floor. So i started doing houses and never looked back. Ive owned my own buisness now for about 10 years. So ive got 16 years in it. And i love every day of it. I mainly do residential. And sheetrock will break u down. But in this economy. How can u retire


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

iv been at this game for 9 years now 4 of them on my own
long time yet before i am done:thumbsup: 
i feel like a rookie now seeing how long some of you have been at it


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Into my 31st year,hard to believe,started with a guy 7 years older than me,at the time I swore he knew everything[he kinda did] now I realize he was a little afraid to adapt to new stuff. Somedays it feels like it was only yesterday I started then I get home at night, f-n a everything hurts, but its funny--only thing I know and I actually enjoy,,,go figure.


----------



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

started out pulling scaffolds and handing ceiling tiles 2 or three at a time my dad and uncle was both ceiling men, grand dad was a union carpenter. thats all i have none my hole life. two of my boys are metal framers and ceiling men. they just started a 90,000 sq ft demo and put back before school starts back. this will be school number 23 that i have done in the past 10 years. for Tulsa public schools. done rogers high school two summers a go and had a heat stroke, 145,ooo sq ft demo, and new ceilings . about a 1000 len ft of metal framing 500 sheets of 4 by teens, mud tape and one coat of primer all in 9 weeks . i always loved what i do.:donatello: north America grid ninja in my natural habatat


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

16 years for me, started on a painting apprentiship, then 1 year building, then learnt the drywall only becouse i could hang and paint but couldnt mud it, so thought it would be handy for touch ups, little did i realise the demand for interior plasterers was so strong at the time, i got one job then another and so on, the jobs got bigger and i learnt more and i seemed to be good at it so 12 years self employment later im still at it and enjoying it more each day, yes it can be tough but im fortunate as my biggest problem is to much work and not enough places to hide, some of you seem to be getting hit hard by by Mr Recession, Well i hope he leaves you soon.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Well this is my last year I am going out of Business(25yrs) Thanks to the Economy and the Government Laws:thumbup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Speaking of years just went to check up on a job to start tomorrow and some guy which knew me but for the life of me I didn't know him said , Jeez I thought you were retired. Yup the first thing to go is the mind they say. 
Still have a few years to go , and believe me as much as I enjoy the work, the competition, along with all the headaches , it will still be missed. To many good memories and stories over the last 36 years and a lot of good acquaintances. Would never change that for any other job.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Heck with all the time everyone has put into the trade I think we should all get together for a good bad ass bash.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Could you imagine a place full of drywallers and the phrases and words only spoken by true drywallers; that would be something. Can you imagine being overheard talking about butts? Of course if we meet at the strip bar I,m in, [I dont drink tho] so more bills for the girls.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Drywallin' and peelin': two dying trades. Lol


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> Heck with all the time everyone has put into the trade I think we should all get together for a good bad ass bash.


Drywalltalk convention I'll get on a plane for it:thumbup:

rebel


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

rebel20 said:


> Drywalltalk convention I'll get on a plane for it:thumbup:
> 
> rebel


 I reckon that I would fly in for it too.....:thumbup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

We should all meet in Florida--Maybe JoePro can set us up with some work from the chinese drywall crap?


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

i'm in about 11 years taping i started in highschool.. had a solid year doing rocking and service work. i'm 26 now, still going strong... although i haven't had a job in 2 weeks which means i've been slaying bass and about 2 weeks:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingerdrywall (Jun 1, 2010)

well I guess I'm a noob! I took on a carpentry apprenticeship when I was 19. we did alot of renovation and maintenance jobs. although I got my apprenticeship, 99% of the work was drywall repair, installation, and finishing. so I'm now 27, so I guess I've got 8 years in, and I just started my own company. Wife's job pays all the bills, but that's here reward for going to university for 6 years...this is my turn to make something of myself, so all I have to do is not bankrupt my company.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Too long,, and still learning. When the old man got home from work.
I grabbed the stilts out the truck, strapped them on , and run through the
yard . At 9 years old . Dad knew I was a cow. Most of the answers were 
looking for are in the older threads. 1985 - 2011


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

20 years 4 months 2 weeks and 3 days but who counting


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

Too Long :jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Not long enough to know everything there is to know about everything.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

*Old School*

Freedom ... independence ... problem solving ... deal making ... a combination of art, science, and philosophy ... the synergy of mind, body and soul. A peiceworker, an independent installing contractor, an application service provider ... the first day of the rest of my life in this industry, I saw construction as the ultimate expression of the physical, the mental, and the spiritual along with a way to elevate my life, liberty and pursuit of happiness independently. 37 years of experiences and I am still loving every minute of it.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

I started back in 1980 boarding, (tacking, dabbing, and laminate partitons), and it's been downhill ever since, learning to tape, metal stud partitions, skimming (I think you call it veneer plaster) demountable office partitions, m/f ceilings, layin grid ceilings, metal pan ceilings.

Jeez I just thought about how long, 31 years


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Field General said:


> Freedom ... independence ... problem solving ... deal making ... a combination of art, science, and philosophy ... the synergy of mind, body and soul. A peiceworker, an independent installing contractor, an application service provider ... the first day of the rest of my life in this industry, I saw construction as the ultimate expression of the physical, the mental, and the spiritual along with a way to elevate my life, liberty and pursuit of happiness independently. 37 years of experiences and I am still loving every minute of it.


 
I couldn't have said it nearly that well :thumbsup: It's exactly how I felt....once I got over the shellshock of finding myself in that position....


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

MeatBallDryWall said:


> Too Long :jester:


 to long myself, but still learning. learned I should of stayed in school:whistling2:


----------



## siddle (Apr 11, 2011)

25 years at least in this profession. Hold on, who is counting here? Will continue as long as God lets.


----------

